# Beer Pens



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I am giving casting my own pen blanks a try. Here are the first ones.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

for sale ???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks really good if they are your first try casting.

It's a whole new deal casting, just as addictive as turning


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pins!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like those!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

how are they made?


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

They are made from bottle caps that are cut and glued to a tube. Then they are cast in a resin. After it dries they are turned on a lathe and polished.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

SWEEEEETTTTTT!!!! Now we got to work out something for Miller lite Duck Calls!!!!!


----------

